# crumble



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

The easiest cake or dessert:

Make some crumbles out of flour ( white or whole or mixed or with grated nuts), sugar and soft butter, knead this with your fingertips until the crumbles feel the right consistence, soft or crunchy when baked.

Cut the rhubarb in small pieces and cover those with cooking water for ten minutes, sieve it ( will take out the acids).

Take small strawberries and mix with the rhubarb pieces and some sugar. Put the crumbles on top and glaze all will dark honey ( or, if you want the honey to stay more healthy, put it on top after baking)

Put under the top grill in your oven. If you want the rhubarb to be softer, use the cooking water method twice.


----------

